# New music for the Lionsgate Logo!



## Soundtraxx (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys, (and gals)

I composed a new fanfare for the lionsgate logo (2013 ver.). Took lots of attention
on the instrumentation and vst programming.

Feedback is as always very welcome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am6k2FRL0Kg

cheers!
soundtraxx


----------



## Studio E (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, I totally appreciate what you are attempting here and I think you are on the right track, at least within the parameters of a certain style as these logo things can vary greatly. I don't know if it is because I have heard something similar that does this, or if it's just what I'm wanting to hear because it's what I'd do but; I keep wanting that D-based motif jump to a B flat major at some point. Lol, it's probably just my knee-jerk reaction of wanting to cliche everything. That said, the guitar doesn't seem to sit in the mix as well as the collective of orchestral instruments. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 17, 2013)

The guitar isn't doing much for me, but I think this could be really nice with a few mix and orchestrational changes. For one, the strings don't sound defined enough, and they sound too quiet/far away. They could use more attack and upfront-ness so -- without knowing which library you're using -- you could try to raise the volume of the close mics or reduce the reverb in general, or double it with a spiccato patch. 

The other thing would be that all I hear right now aside from guitar (which might be better played by an orchestral instrument) is horns, timpani and washy strings. Widening the audible palette of instruments could make quite a difference.

I like the composition but I think some of the mix aspects are holding it back.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job soundtraxx! This sounds just as good as the the new logo music (which by the way sounds like samples?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y7n0pv7FOI

I like that you added the guitar part. Perhaps just lower it a couple of db.
I really like what you did with the ending...leaving us hanging 

I agree with what Jordan said about the strings/reverb.
Other than that, great work!


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 18, 2013)

Those who know me will tell you I am always up for chucking some guitar at something, but that just doesn't work for me.
Other than that, sounds great!


----------



## Martin K (Nov 18, 2013)

I dig it. The guitar was unexpected in a cool way 

Great job!

best,
Martin


----------



## Soundtraxx (Nov 18, 2013)

Samples are:

-EWQLSO Gold
-Samplemodeling Trumpets
-Samplemodeling Horns (however theres only a single Horn doubling the EWQLSO Horns for more realism, I just can't get the samplemodeling unisono horns sound right)
-EWQL Pianos Steinway (playing in the background for colour/power)
-EWQL MOR Les Paul
-VSL stacatto Violas (for doubling)

But mostly it's EWQLSO only, which should also explain the "washy" strings and stuff, at least I think so (I had to place the staccato strings far back in the mix couse their sound was pretty mechanical)
Please consider that this vst is about 10 years old, and actualy I was trying to prove that it can still bring great results. But I think now I changed my mind a bit (after all I think it's still good, but you wont get any overhelming results with it)

If that would be of interest I could upload a printed score later, in order to show you the actual orchestration.



> The guitar sounds cheesy.



To be honest I thought the same at first, but in my opinion this one needed something like an "ear-catcher"(as silly as it sounds). But I agree that the guitar is too loud, maybe just lowering the volume a bit should make it right.


----------



## TGV (Nov 18, 2013)

Directly in the opening, the overall sound is a bit distant, but not reverby, which makes me think you EQ'd it just a bit too much.

The idea behind the guitar is fine, but the sound is indeed cheesy, and I think it's because it lacks dynamics. What might work better is blending different guitars, with a bit more distortion, and and let them play small overlapping parts of the final notes. Guitar orchestration, if you like, slightly more balanced with the orchestra.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice! Maybe it's cliched but I always wanna hear a little mark/bell tree and some harp flourishes on these sorts of things.

I don't mind the guitar... it makes the piece unique!


----------



## dp_audio (Nov 19, 2013)

I really enjoyed the overall concept here and think it works but could just use some tweaking.

Three things I noticed:

1. The music starts playing for about 2 seconds before anything on the screen shows, which feels a bit awkward to me. I don't know if this was your intention or not, but I would have preferred the music to start the instant you see the light forming around the planet on screen.

2. The horns starting at 0:03 lack a tiny bit of realism to me, even though they sound like they are sequenced well. This is a very minor thing and probably only noticeable by horn players and other VI composers.

3. The guitar. Yes, it sounds cheesy. Not because the line is cheesy -- I think it's perfect. But it sounds like MIDI. Electric guitar has got to be one of the most difficult instruments to do convincingly with samples. I also don't think that particular tone you've chosen meshes well with the rest of the orchestra.

Tell you what: If you send me an mp3 of the mix without the guitar, I'll record that line in for you and send the stem back your way for you to mix back in. Then, you can choose whether to use it or keep your VI guitar. (Won't hurt my feelings if you don't use it; I just want to give you that option.)


----------



## pavolbrezina (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds like CNN News jingle


----------



## Soundtraxx (Nov 29, 2013)

> Great job soundtraxx! This sounds just as good as the the new logo music (which by the way sounds like samples?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y7n0pv7FOI
> 
> I like that you added the guitar part. Perhaps just lower it a couple of db.
> I really like what you did with the ending...leaving us hanging Smile
> ...



Glad you dig it!

The original 2013 logo music was composed by Billy Mallery btw and was played by a real orchestra. Allthough I agree that it sounds like it was sampled.

Btw, I updated the link with a new version where I mixed the mor guitar with the one by dp_audio (thanks again man  )


----------

